# Earth.Defense.Force.Insect.Armageddon.NTSC.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (Jul 6, 2011)

First the other releases.
<b>L.A._Noire_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan</b> Japanese region dupe of L.A. Noire
<b>Earth_Defense_Force_Insect_Armageddon_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan</b> The Japanese release of this game.
<b>Dragon.Age.Origins.German.PAL.iNT.XBOX360-GXC </b>GXC doing another internal redump/dupe.
<b>Power_Smash_4_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan</b> (power smash is known outside Japan as virtua tennis. Back in late April we got Virtua_Tennis_4-XBOX360-DAGGER )

Before XBLA and DLC apparently a Gears of War 3 preview build is doing the rounds on p2p and usenet similar to the Halo Reach title that hit shortly before the release of that game. Naturally it is JTAG only.

A slightly modded usenet NFO from <b>Gears.of.War.3.Developer.Copy.JTAG.XBOX360-NoGrp </b>



Spoiler: NFO



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->*******************************************************************************
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Gears.of.War.3.Developer.Copy.JTAG.XBOX360-NoGrp
*******************************************************************************

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGeneral Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Original Release.....: September 2011
Type.................: JTAG RAW
Platform.............: XBOX360
Language.............: English at least
More Info............: http://xbox360.ign.com/objects/143/14304771.html
Size (packed)........: ca. 7.5GB
Number of Parts......: 81
Part Size............: 100MB


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Release Notes
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is a developer copy (Not completly final) of the game with achievements,
Single Player/Coop Campaign and System Link Multiplayer (See you online
on XLink Kai ^^).
Some missions at the end of the campaign seam to be missing - so decide for
yourself if you want to wait for the retail or not!


Game Info:
Gears of War 3 is the spectacular conclusion to one of the most memorable and
celebrated sagas in video games. Developed by Epic Games exclusively for
Xbox 360, Gears of War 3 plunges you into a harrowing tale of hope, survival,
and brotherhood.

In Gears of War 3, fight on as Marcus Fenix, the grizzled war hero and leader
of Delta Squad. Eighteen months after the fall of the last human city, the war
against the Locust rages on. Meanwhile, deep beneath the surface, a fearsome
new threat is infecting the planet from within. With survivors scattered and
civilization in ruins, time is running out for Marcus and his comrades as they
fight to save the human race. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Install Notes
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
JTAG only! Install as usual. (FTP to your console and run default.xex)<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->




<b>Earth.Defense.Force.Insect.Armageddon.NTSC.XBOX360-COMPLEX</b>
Region locked NTSC/US only (Japanese release hit just before this and the Euro release is set for release in about 2 weeks (22nd).

The first Earth Defense Force (Earth Defense Force 2017 although it was a sequel of sorts to the PS2 game Global Defence Force) hit back in 2007 and although it did not make waves it found a fanbase who liked the co-op and amusing gameplay- it was a somewhat over the top big guns and bigger enemies affair.
Co-optimus has this down as 2 player offline and 6 player online.

Earth Defense Force: Insect Armageddon is an Arcade style third-person shooter based in a not-so-distant Science-fiction future. The game features individual or squad-based action against hordes of alien insect and robotic enemies where your actions are all that stands between survival and extermination of the human race. Features include: 300+ weapons, four upgradeable armor types, improved graphics over the previous game in the EDF series, co-op and local multiplayer options, a new weapons unlock system and more.

Story

In Earth Defense Force: Insect Armageddon thousands of giant insects and aliens once again ravage the earth, and only the Earth Defense Force can stop them. Defend the city of New Detroit against an infestation bigger and meaner than ever before. Destroy these monsters at all costs, even if it means turning entire city blocks into rubble.
Squad-based action against huge alien spiders in Earth Defense Force: Insect Armageddon
Like the first game in its series, Earth Defense Force: Insect Armageddon is a third-person shooter featuring raw arcade satisfaction on a gigantic modern scale as players take on wave after wave of alien insect and robotic enemies. The game also features fully destructible environments in the fictional city of New Detroit. Gameplay improvements over the earlier game include: improved graphics, more weapons (now over 300), a new weapons unlock system, four upgradeable armor types, local split-screen play as well as online action, and special online modes.
Key Game Features

New Intense squad based action with 3-player online multiplayer start to finish, and 6-player survival mode
Split-screen co-op returns for local multiplayer action
Hardcore 'Inferno Mode' for elite gamers
EDF's trademark gameplay where you must kill thousands of swarming giant bugs and robots in a completely destroyable city
Over 300 weapons: assault rifles, rocket launchers, energy weapons, sniper rifles, grenade launchers and more
Four upgradeable armor types: Jetpack, Battle, Tactical, and Trooper
Massive replayability through arcade style scoring, tons of weapons to collect, and multiple difficulty levels in every game mode



<b>Video</b> A bit short but has some gameplay.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o19E01ukxOM[/youtube]


<b>Boxart</b>
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/32303/Earth.Defense.Force.Insect.Armageddon.NTSC.XBOX360-COMPLEX.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />




Spoiler: NFO



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - C O M P L E X -
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ■
▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
▒▓████▀▀██▄ÂÂ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█ÂÂ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄ÂÂÂÂ▄█▄
▓█████ÂÂ███ÂÂ▒▓████ÂÂ████ ▓████ÂÂ███ÂÂ███ ▓████ÂÂ▐██▐█ÂÂ▓████ÂÂ███ ▐▓██▌ÂÂ▓██
▓█████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓█████ÂÂ████ ▒████ÂÂ███ÂÂ███ ▓████ÂÂ▐██▐█ÂÂ▓████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐▓██▌ÂÂ▐██▌
██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂ███ÂÂ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█ÂÂ█████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀███ÂÂ██▀
██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓█████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ █████ÂÂ▀ÂÂ██ÂÂ▓████▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███▀█
██████ÂÂ████ ██████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ █████ÂÂ▓████ÂÂ▀▀▀▐█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄███ÂÂ▐█▄
██████ÂÂ████ ██████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ █████ÂÂ█████ÂÂ███▐█ÂÂ███ ▓███▌ÂÂ██▓
▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████ÂÂ ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████ÂÂ█████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
ÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▓▀
ÂÂÂÂ ▀ ■ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ P R E S E N T SÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄■

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Earth Defence Force Insect Armageddon (c) D3 Publisher 

▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RegionÂÂÂÂÂÂ: NTSCÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂLanguages: EngÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂ SizeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ: 70 x 100mbÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGenreÂÂÂÂ: TPSÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ■
ÂÂ ■ÂÂÂÂ PlatformÂÂÂÂ: XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDateÂÂÂÂ : 07/2011ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ■

ÂÂRelease Info:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀
ÂÂ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ÂÂPlayers take the role of Lightning Alpha, who battles against wave after 
ÂÂwave of gigantic insect and robot enemies. Insect Armageddon predominately 
ÂÂtakes place in the city of New Detroit, the target of a concentrated bug 
ÂÂinvasion that only the EDF can stop. The graphics have been greatly 
ÂÂimproved, but still retain the arcade-shooter physics of its predecessor. 
ÂÂVehicle controls have been fixed, with improved tank and mecha vehicles 
ÂÂthat can be manned by more than one player. Energy is accumulated in-game 
ÂÂwhich is used for a wide variety of tasks.
ÂÂ
ÂÂOver 300 weapons will be available to use, double the amount than in Earth 
ÂÂDefense Force 2017. These can be purchased using a new unlock system that 
ÂÂpartially replaces the in-game weapon drop system of EDF: 2017, though some 
ÂÂweapons are only dropped by elite enemies. Four different classes will be 
ÂÂselectable from the menu, each with special functions and exclusive 
ÂÂequipment. All armor colors can be customized.
ÂÂ
ÂÂTrooper Armor: Trooper armor is the standard loadout for EDF soldiers. 
ÂÂFunctionally the same as Storm 1 from Earth Defense Force 2017, it has 
ÂÂaccess to more weapons than any other class, and upgradable abilities that 
ÂÂallow it to be a versatile, all-around unit. The Trooper Armor is also the 
ÂÂonly armor available in Survival Mode.
ÂÂ
ÂÂJet Armor: Jet armor is a suit Lightening Alpha can acquire to take the 
ÂÂfight to the skies. It uses energy to replenish weapons, much like the Pale 
ÂÂwing from EDF 2. The jet pack allows the fastest movement across the map 
ÂÂfor any class, but also the weakest protection.
ÂÂ
ÂÂTactical Armor: Tactical armor fulfills a wide ranging support role, and is 
ÂÂthe only class that can deploy turrets, mines, and radar dishes. Stronger 
ÂÂequipment is unlocked as the story progresses.
ÂÂ
ÂÂBattle Armor: Battle armor transforms players into a veritable walking 
ÂÂtank. Slow moving and hard-hitting, it comes equipped a portable energy 
ÂÂshield and can equip some of the most powerful weapons in the game. Battle 
ÂÂarmor also can release its entire pool of energy in a massive electric 
ÂÂblast, damaging everything unfortunate enough to be close by.
ÂÂ
ÂÂBoth splitscreen and online cooperative play is included. A six player 
ÂÂSurvival Mode is also available, with a squad of EDF soldiers defending 
ÂÂagainst endless waves of bugs



ÂÂNotes:
ÂÂ~~~~~~~

ÂÂEnjoy


ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ■
ÂÂ ■ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEnjoy This Fine COMPLEX ReleaseÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ■▄ bmx!<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------

